# Sauce for Pecan Chicken?



## simplicity (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, I probably posted in the wrong place again.  My question is that I'm afraid this recipe needs something more, maybe a flavored cream sauce.  Suggestions please.

1 cup flour
1 cup ground pecans
1/4 cup sesame seeds
1 tablespoon paprika
1-1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 egg, beaten
1 cup buttermilk
8 (5 oz) chicken breasts, boned and skinned
1/2 cup butter
1/4 cup chopped pecans.

The directions are essentially dipping, coating,then baking.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 2, 2008)

are there enough drippings from it to make a gravy?


----------



## simplicity (Jul 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> are there enough drippings from it to make a gravy?


 
I don't know.  This is a new recipe for me.  I'm afraid it might be dry, or worse yet be dry and tasteless.  The gravy idea is a good one.  There will be some drippings I think.  I could strain them, make a roux and add broth.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 2, 2008)

Something you will have to be careful of, is not getting it too sweet. 
Obviously you if you have drippings you could make gravy from that. 

I also think a nice Beurre Blanc sauce with say black trumpet mushrooms would be really nice.  The earthiness of the mushrooms along with the sweetness of the pecans and the nuttiness of the sesame seeds...


----------



## jkath (Jul 2, 2008)

And depending upon your tastes, you could also add a tiny bit of bourbon or pure maple syrup to the sauce. (I must be channeling Uncle Bob)


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 2, 2008)

hey why not both jkath??  
No prob on the gravy. It's my middle name..... but I'm sworn off it for awhile. 
Have some for me!


----------



## simplicity (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Something you will have to be careful of, is not getting it too sweet.
> Obviously you if you have drippings you could make gravy from that.
> 
> I also think a nice Beurre Blanc sauce with say black trumpet mushrooms would be really nice. The earthiness of the mushrooms along with the sweetness of the pecans and the nuttiness of the sesame seeds...


 
You're right. I don't want it too sweet.

I had to google black trumpet mushrooms. They sound right.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm also in favor of a beurre blanc - but my suggestion is to add some Dijon mustard to it....and maybe include some bourbon?

You might want to pound out the breasts a bit to make them an even thickness all over.  This will prevent those thinner areas from drying out.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> I also think a nice Beurre Blanc sauce with say black trumpet mushrooms would be really nice. The earthiness of the mushrooms along with the sweetness of the pecans and the nuttiness of the sesame seeds...


 
That's kind of where my brain went as I read the post.  Some sort of mushroom, white wine , reduction finished with butter.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 2, 2008)

How about a vanilla rum sauce?  Make a simple bechamel, then add vanilla bean.  Just before service, swirl some light rum in...


----------



## simplicity (Jul 3, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> How about a vanilla rum sauce? Make a simple bechamel, then add vanilla bean. Just before service, swirl some light rum in...


 
That had never occurred to me. Sounds interesting, though.

I'm going to make a trial run, make an abbreviated version. 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 4, 2008)

jkath said:


> And depending upon your tastes, you could also add a tiny bit of bourbon or pure maple syrup to the sauce. (I must be channeling Uncle Bob)



jkath, are you sure you aren't channeling me?  We make Pecan-Crusted Chicken as a banquet item where I work.  The sauce is a maple-butter sauce.

For home quantities, heat 1/4 c maple syrup until warm.  Add 1/4 lb (yes, one whole STICK) of real, sweet cream, unsalted, whole butter, cut into tablespoons.  Stir until the butter is melted and the sauce comes together.  Drizzle the sauce over the chicken and serve with your favorite sides.

If you really want to get fancy, pan-roast some whole pecans in clarified butter with salt.  Once those are toasty, add the maple syrup and some whole butter, and stir until it comes together.


----------



## simplicity (Jul 4, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> For home quantities, heat 1/4 c maple syrup until warm. Add 1/4 lb (yes, one whole STICK) of real, sweet cream, unsalted, whole butter, cut into tablespoons. Stir until the butter is melted and the sauce comes together. Drizzle the sauce over the chicken and serve with your favorite sides.
> 
> If you really want to get fancy, pan-roast some whole pecans in clarified butter with salt. Once those are toasty, add the maple syrup and some whole butter, and stir until it comes together.


 
Thanks. It sounds great! I'm trying to think about the taste - my own personal taste and what others would enjoy.

And yes, I do want to get fancy. I get caught in my own comfort zones


----------

